# generator won't start



## dorian (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Profitexx se2700 (2000 watt) generator. It's 2 years old and has only been used for a couple of times to exercise it for 5 minutes during that period. 
It won't start. The sparkplug gives a nice blueish spark and I already decreased the clearance but didn't make a difference. After pulling the chord for a couple of times the spark plug gets wet from gasoline. 
I am clueless


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

have you checked the air filter housing to make sure no small critters have made a home in there? other than that i have no idea


----------



## dorian (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah I also tried starting without the air filter. 
It's just so strange though.


----------



## powerking (Jul 18, 2012)

.....also I would make sure the exhaust isn't plugged up either


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

A regular service can definitely help you to make your generator running again. Also, make sure that you are getting it serviced on regular basis to keep it working for a very long time without any kinds of technical problems.


----------



## gd9704 (Aug 1, 2012)

If the gas inside the tank is 2 years old, that's your problem. IF that's the case, draining the fuel and replacing it with fresh will solve your problem.


----------



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

It may be due to residual magnetism of the rotor. If the generator has not been used for a long time then may be it is possible that its residual magnetism decreased.


----------



## calrec (Sep 7, 2012)

*oil pressure switch an issue?*



tractornut said:


> have you checked the air filter housing to make sure no small critters have made a home in there? other than that i have no idea


Can you test an oil pressure switch?


----------

